# Looking for tree care workers



## tnowe1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone interested in working in Eastern Canada with an established tree care company, let me know. We have positions open for climbers, apprentice climbers, apprentice bucket truck operator and groundman. ISA certification a plus.


----------



## ronnyb (Mar 20, 2012)

Where exactly in 'Eastern Canadia' and how much per position?


----------



## tnowe1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Eastern Canada in this case is New Brunswick.


----------



## arborjockey (Mar 21, 2012)

Let me know when its 60 degrees up there and i'll get back to you.


----------



## tnowe1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Let see that would be about 15' Celsius I think. Hit 20' yesterday.


----------



## rayhiind (Mar 26, 2012)

*Interested*

I may be interested. How long would this last? How much does an apprentice usually start at?


----------



## tnowe1 (Mar 26, 2012)

rayhiind said:


> I may be interested. How long would this last? How much does an apprentice usually start at?



This is a full time permanent position for the right person. Send me your resume if you are interested in interviewing for the position.


----------



## arborjockey (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah come on what's the pay range.


----------



## tnowe1 (Mar 27, 2012)

arborjockey said:


> Ah come on what's the pay range.



What range are you looking for?


----------



## richard88 (Mar 29, 2012)

hello.

Do you have contact info for sending a resume? also is it very hard for an american to obtain the ability to work in Canada? Is affordable housing hard to find?

Also do you happen to know if there are any universities or communtity colleges near by? My fiance is in college administration/recruiting and would also be looking for employment if we were to relocate.

Thanks in advance for your response

Richard
rdramsey8 at gmail


----------



## tnowe1 (Mar 29, 2012)

richard88 said:


> hello.
> 
> Do you have contact info for sending a resume? also is it very hard for an american to obtain the ability to work in Canada? Is affordable housing hard to find?
> 
> ...



[email protected]


----------

